# Quick question on A/F Steamer Maintenance



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is my question:

To pull a driver wheel off does the chassis have to be seperated from the body of the
steamer?? I know there are different types of wheel pullers. It looks like there is room to
get the driver wheel off W/O seperating the Body/Chassis. Anybody?? Thanks; Larry:dunno:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe you can, I've just never done it. There looks to be enough room to slide it off. The problem, I think, is then the quartering. Is it possible to quarter the wheel correctly with the chassis on?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You only need to swap a damaged wheel with a good one? It might still be done without disrupting the quartering as long as you take only one wheel off one side at a time, leaving the linkage attached to the opposite side and not disturbing the other wheels on the side you are changing. You should be able to re-align the good wheel for installation. But pressing it on, while the shell is still attached??


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> You only need to swap a damaged wheel with a good one? It might still be done without disrupting the quartering as long as you take only one wheel off one side at a time, leaving the linkage attached to the opposite side and not disturbing the other wheels on the side you are changing. You should be able to re-align the good wheel for installation. But pressing it on, while the shell is still attached??


N/B/F--Correct;just one side will be done, leaving the linkage on the other side. Will try to tap/press it on
with body(21139) still on. If it becomes to risky; will take the body off at that time. Have you ever pulled a
wheel off with the body still on? Thanks Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> You only need to swap a damaged wheel with a good one? It might still be done without disrupting the quartering as long as you take only one wheel off one side at a time, leaving the linkage attached to the opposite side and not disturbing the other wheels on the side you are changing. You should be able to re-align the good wheel for installation. But pressing it on, while the shell is still attached??


It doesn't really matter if both sides come off at the same time. When you put one side on, the quartering will be addressed. It's the OTHER side that you have to worry about. And I think the 21139 is a Northern?? Remember, the more wheels, the more finicky the quartering. Personally, I would take it out to someone for the quartering. Around here, that would cost you about $10 bucks, money worth spent.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have never pulled any wheels. I just recently bought a wheel puller so I'm prepared. I do not have quartering guides but have toyed with the idea of investing in at least the Atlantic and Pacific tools. But F.N. is correct, the cost is minimal to have it done. My only drawback with that is the waiting if you need to send it away. It might be worth your while to have the quartering done by a pro. We're speaking of a vintage valuable piece. It needs to be treated with TLC. I'd just go have it done properly only to be safe.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I have never pulled any wheels. I just recently bought a wheel puller so I'm prepared. I do not have quartering guides but have toyed with the idea of investing in at least the Atlantic and Pacific tools. But F.N. is correct, the cost is minimal to have it done. My only drawback with that is the waiting if you need to send it away. It might be worth your while to have the quartering done by a pro. We're speaking of a vintage valuable piece. It needs to be treated with TLC. I'd just go have it done properly only to be safe.


I wouldn't waste the money on any quartering tool for the Atlantic's. They're very easy to do, but the 6 wheel chassis can be a little tricky. Again, the more wheels, the harder the quartering.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

If you follow Doug at Portlines instructions you should be able to get it done w/o
problems. I will try and report back. Larry


----------

